# 1 Day of Bad Eating: Big Mistake



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

I eat cleanly, every day. 

I avoid junk carbs, unhealthy fats, sodium, sugar, processed foods, and all packaged snacks. 

I'm also what I'd call an endurance cyclist... I train around 15 hours a week. 

I haven't splurged on food in over a year, and doing it last night for my birthday was a big reminder of just how unhealthy food can be. 

I had a small BJ's buffalo chicken pizza, and a pizookie and a half, with ice cream, to myself. 

Today, I feel like I have a hangover, I've had constant bowel irritation, I can't think straight, I weigh 5 pounds more than normal, and I've got nausea along with a constantly dehydrated feeling. 

Good god food can be poison. 

I'm going for a 4-5 hour ride today to blast this stuff out of me, and going back to my diet of whole foods, eggs and fish, with no meat.


----------



## Sunderland (Mar 7, 2012)

The body does get used to eating patterns. If I were to eat eggs now, my body would consider that to be poison (I have been a vegan for about 3 yrs now). I wish I was as disciplined as you though, staying away from packaged foods, etc.

Thanks for the reminder that it doesn't pay, even for a day, to ignore good nutrition practices.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

LandSpeed said:


> I'm going for a 4-5 hour ride today to blast this stuff out of me, and *going back to my diet of whole foods, eggs and fish, with no meat.*


I didn't realize there was no meat in fish


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

It's not good to live in an environment free of germs and viruses. I suspect that might be true of food maybe?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunderland said:


> The body does get used to eating patterns.


too true

I wouldn't say I eat healthy, but I also don't eat a lot of crap, I drink a lot of water and too much beer,

but when we eat a Fondue (for eg) the next day my riding is terrible, no endurance, strength etc
I think the body works with what its used to, put something different in and it cant adjust (it would over time though I guess)


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Pizookie. That sounds pretty good.

I make it a point to occasionally eat something "bad", whether it is lactose, gluten, sugar, fat, ethanol, snack food, etc. As a member of society, we should be able to tolerate the food around us. It would be a shame to get taken out by a cookie.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

In my experience, 1 bad day of eating doesn't really matter if you're typically eating healthy and moderate amounts.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

When I eat junk food I feel like I have a hangover or the flu.

ps - Koscheck still sucks.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Nubster said:


> I didn't realize there was no meat in fish


a fish might feel differently about that.

good thoughts about watching what we eat, and our body becoming accustomed to certain patterns. i also agree about not being taken out by a cookie.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> i also agree about not being taken out by a cookie.


Yeah it's usually the 12th or 13th one that gets me.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Yeah it's usually the 12th or 13th one that gets me.


We are much stronger than the OP, then, I guess. Although I have to admit I have no idea what a pizookie is.


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> When I eat junk food I feel like I have a hangover or the flu.
> 
> ps - Koscheck still sucks.


That flu feeling bothers me. Sugar does bad stuff in the body.

Oh, and you'd better hide out, because they have your picture, now. The jig is up.

"Police Hunt Flasher at University of Delaware"








Police Hunt Flasher at University of Delaware | NBC 10 Philadelphia

"Police at University of Delaware Police need your help to identify a man suspected of exposing himself to women on campus.

There have been eight reported incidents since spring of last year. All have been in the area of Townsend and Worrilow halls, between 8 p.m. and midnight.

According to investigators, the man hides in wooded areas and exposes himself when women get close to him. Police say he's slapped his buttocks on several occasions after getting the attention of his victims.

If you know who this man is, call UD Police at 302-831-2222 or send email to [email protected].."


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

OH NOES!

butt seriously, Koscheck sucks.


----------



## Scrivah (May 12, 2012)

Yeah i hate it when I eat poorly and have zero energy! The worst thing is you can feel it within the first KM and are wondering how the hell you will make it thru the whole ride!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im not the healthiest eater, but I have been doign a good job of trying to steer clr of fast food and such the last few months. Gotta agree wiht OP on this, what he ate is enough processed junk to kick your ass. I went 3 months without processed crap fast food (if we ate out it may have still been fatty, but it was natural) and my wife brought me Mcd's double cheese and a McChicken the other day and OMG I felt like ass afterwards. Thankfully it went straight through me by the end of the night, hehe, but being my "im getting healthy, loosing weight cause ive let myself become a fat ass" meant cutting out as much crap food as possible, and avoid processed junk at all costs, any little bit I eat screws me up now. I can eat fast food but the cheap crap thats almost 0 natural food left in it is what gets me. I can eat an angus deluxe as long as I skip the fries and feel OK (stress the OK part, not good but ok).

PPL that eat the stuff in pure and restricted moderation are usually ok, those of us that used to live off it then cut it out or rarely/never eat it really can feel pretty sick after eating it especially when celebrating, cause by rights alot of this junk food tastes pretty damn good!


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

tigris99 said:


> Im not the healthiest eater, but I have been doign a good job of trying to steer clr of fast food and such the last few months. Gotta agree wiht OP on this, what he ate is enough processed junk to kick your ass. I went 3 months without processed crap fast food (if we ate out it may have still been fatty, but it was natural) and my wife brought me Mcd's double cheese and a McChicken the other day and OMG I felt like ass afterwards. Thankfully it went straight through me by the end of the night, hehe, but being my "im getting healthy, loosing weight cause ive let myself become a fat ass" meant cutting out as much crap food as possible, and avoid processed junk at all costs, any little bit I eat screws me up now. I can eat fast food but the cheap crap thats almost 0 natural food left in it is what gets me. I can eat an angus deluxe as long as I skip the fries and feel OK (stress the OK part, not good but ok).
> 
> PPL that eat the stuff in pure and restricted moderation are usually ok, those of us that used to live off it then cut it out or rarely/never eat it really can feel pretty sick after eating it especially when celebrating, cause by rights alot of this junk food tastes pretty damn good!


Nice perspective. I also think that it's the processed foods causing the most problems. That stuff is poison to me, and it sounds like it is to you, too.

I wanted to add that splurging last week on my birthday led to a lot of junk food cravings. It's almost like I felt addicted to bad foods for the last week or so.

So, I gave in and had a pancake made with krusteaz instant mix with sugar free syrup to help with the cravings, and it made me feel nauseous and sick all over again.

I've had sprouted grains, fish, nuts, eggs, and 2 quarts of vegetable juice today, and I'm feeling better.


----------



## capall (Aug 27, 2012)

better out than in !


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

I mostly try to avoid grains, dairy, and sugars. I feel a lot better without it than I do with it. My skin is clearer, and I don't fart all the time.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

*metabolic training*

I decided I didn't want to be a pansy like the OP and undertook some metabolic training. So the first thing I ate today was this giant cookie.










I felt a little funny after a few minutes, but realized that it was because I didn't have any industrial seed oils and process pasteurized cheese food to go along with it. So I washed it down with a cheeseburger.










Afterwards, I felt fine. I later went for a 2 hr bike ride and burned all that sugar in the form of energy! The moral of the story is that as elite athletes, we should train our bodies to digest whatever foods nature throws our way.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a hard time dealing with _any_ fast food meals, significant amounts of red meat, or fried foods, and generally feel awful for a good 24 hours after such encounters. Haven't caved in to my body's demands for a complete change in diet, but it sure puts up a helluva fight when I eat something "manly".

I even tested a co-worker's theory that it was all due to a beer deficiency, ate a bacon cheeseburger and fries and washed it down with a coors, took all of 3 hours to refute that theory. Thought, perhaps it was just greasy/fried food that I'm intolerant of. So I ate a juicy porterhouse steak, medium well, smothered in garlic butter, with some mashed potatoes and washed it down with mgd. Despite the excellent flavor, and the bliss of eating my favorite cut from the best steakhouse in the region, the next day my internals were less than pleased....it was even worse than the burger, at least with the burger I had some relief after a few hours.

Wasn't always this way for me, but it seems I have to be more selective as I get older. Perhaps I'll be forced into a vegan diet by the time I'm 60. Something I would have laughed at just ten years ago.


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

G0at said:


> I have a hard time dealing with _any_ fast food meals, significant amounts of red meat, or fried foods, and generally feel awful for a good 24 hours after such encounters. Haven't caved in to my body's demands for a complete change in diet, but it sure puts up a helluva fight when I eat something "manly".
> 
> I even tested a co-worker's theory that it was all due to a beer deficiency, ate a bacon cheeseburger and fries and washed it down with a coors, took all of 3 hours to refute that theory. Thought, perhaps it was just greasy/fried food that I'm intolerant of. So I ate a juicy porterhouse steak, medium well, smothered in garlic butter, with some mashed potatoes and washed it down with mgd. Despite the excellent flavor, and the bliss of eating my favorite cut from the best steakhouse in the region, the next day my internals were less than pleased....it was even worse than the burger, at least with the burger I had some relief after a few hours.
> 
> Wasn't always this way for me, but it seems I have to be more selective as I get older. Perhaps I'll be forced into a vegan diet by the time I'm 60. Something I would have laughed at just ten years ago.


Thought about toning back the saturated fat? Fast food, red meat, and fried crap is all coated in saturated fat. Even that porterhouse was smothered in the stuff. The mashed potatoes are blended with it.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Lemiwinks said:


> Thought about toning back the saturated fat? Fast food, red meat, and fried crap is all coated in saturated fat. Even that porterhouse was smothered in the stuff. The mashed potatoes are blended with it.


I think you missed the entire point of his post.


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

Saturated fat isn't bad for you.


----------



## bfletch1310 (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a burrito from a taco truck today. It was so good, but I left a shirt sleeve in the woods on tonights ride.


----------

